# 8 minutes away is actually 14 on Lyft



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I’ve had this happen several times in the last few weeks, both of these issues are exclusively with Lyft, I have not had it happen on Uber, yet.

1. Ride request 8 minutes away, I accept, App says, “oops something went wrong“ but the ride was accepted anyway, as I start towards the pick up I see it is 13 minutes away.

2. Ride request 6 minutes away, I accept and get no warning but ride is 10+ minutes away.

I don’t want to think that Lyft is intentionally lying to me just to get me to take the ride, but it is frustrating. Then when I cancel because the ride is too far away, I get the, “you cancel more than other drivers, please be more aware of your actions on the community.”

Has anyone else had similar issues? Are the request times accurate for you 100% of the time? If not, are they at least within one minute? I have had several with 4+ minutes different from what I actually accepted.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber does the same thing but they are a little more subtle with it.


----------



## MrDude (Mar 27, 2019)

This serves two purposes:

1. Allows them to get drivers to accept trips that they otherwise wouldn't because the pickup is too far.
2. Lets them redispatch to another driver, even after 2 minutes, because you were behind the ETA.

I simply can't believe it's not deliberately baked into the algorithm.


----------



## tomerson (Jun 21, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I've had this happen several times in the last few weeks, both of these issues are exclusively with Lyft, I have not had it happen on Uber, yet.
> 
> 1. Ride request 8 minutes away, I accept, App says, "oops something went wrong" but the ride was accepted anyway, as I start towards the pick up I see it is 13 minutes away.
> 
> ...


Easy.

Everything Lyft has ever done or said to anyone, anywhere, is some form of a ****ing lie. They are baiting you into taking a trip you might otherwise decline. I see it all the time.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Pax usually tell me "the app says your three minutes away".


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

If there is a 5min or more difference, that passenger can cancel at any point and you won't get paid because you're outside of the 5-minute estimated arrival time window


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> Uber does the same thing but they are a little more subtle with it.


Mhm. Last night I had a destination set with a specific arrive by time (Uber).

I got a string of rides, and the app kept saying, "Towards your destination." When in actuality, my destination was about 45 minutes west of my current location, I kept getting North/South direction rides of 10-15 minute duration. 5 rides later, the app automatically cancelled my destination due to my arrive-by-time expiring.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Mhm. Last night I had a destination set with a specific arrive by time (Uber).
> 
> I got a string of rides, and the app kept saying, "Towards your destination." When in actuality, my destination was about 45 minutes west of my current location, I kept getting North/South direction rides of 10-15 minute duration. 5 rides later, the app automatically cancelled my destination due to my arrive-by-time expiring.


What time was your arrival time set to and what time did they cancel your destination filter? Were you able to get to your destination on time from the time they canceled it?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> What time was your arrival time set to and what time did they cancel your destination filter? Were you able to get to your destination on time from the time they canceled it?


My arrival time was set at the earliest I could in the app (12:30am). My destination was approx 45 minutes away when I set the arrival time, and the arrival time gave me 60 minutes to get there.

The app cancelled it at 12:28am, and I was still 34 minutes away from my destination.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

They are forcing your leg up onto the table and raping you. Face it. Dont let them gape you anymore.


----------

